#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Блюда на Новый год (вегетарианские, естественно).

## Hang Gahm

Друзья! Есть ли у кого-то свежие идеи?

----------


## Аньезка

Привет!
Предлагаю винегрет в качестве салата!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

А что-то на тему "гуся" в яблоках по-вегетариански?

----------


## Буль

> Друзья! Есть ли у кого-то свежие идеи?


Свежие идеи в кулинарии, боюсь, БФ не осилит. Объясните, пожалуйста, чётко границы вегетарианской кулинарии, возможно и я внесу в это свою лепту.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Друзья! Есть ли у кого-то свежие идеи?


Цампа с йогуртом.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.12.2012), Pema Sonam (25.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Вот нашёл такую ссылку. Это лактовегетарианские блюда на Новый год.
http://vegetarianrecept.ru/osobye-sl...dnij-stol.html

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Pema Sonam (26.12.2012), Ануруддха (26.12.2012), Аньезка (26.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Итак, пришлось изобретать "гуся" в яблоках самому. За результат не ручаюсь, но кто хочет, может попробовать со мной. 
Вначале приготовил маринад. Я смешал 4 ложки соевого соуса, 3 ложки кунжутного масла, 3 чайных ложечки натёртого свежего корня имбиря, 2 давленых зубчика чеснока,1 1/2 ложки мёда, щепотку зёрен аниса и 6 ложек натурального яблочного концентрата. Далее нарезал ломтями где-то 500 грамм сейтана и где-то 300 грамм тофу (я использовал готовые). Поставил на сутки мариноваться. Перед Новым годом собираюсь проложить маринованные ломтики кружочками некислых яблок, плотно завязать в пакет для выпечки, предварительно залив остатками маринада и соусом. Соус будет примерно такой: 4 ложки соевого соуса, 4 ложки воды, 4 ложки яблочного концентрата и несколько давленых зубчиков чеснока. Растительное масло не положу, но возможно выйдет слишком сухо. Запекать в горячей духовке где-то 20-30 минут. Должно получиться вкусно. Попробую и отпишу результат.

----------


## Hang Gahm

Пахнет уже вкусно!

----------


## Hang Gahm

Блюдо однозначно удалось. Сейтан и тофу вместе составили полноценный растительный белок. :Kiss:

----------

